# All-Time Knicks Team



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Not sure if this Thread has been done already but how Would you formulate a 15 Man Roster using only past Knick Greats , Aslo Put down the top 25 or So players in Francise History . Along with 10 players whose name you would wipe out from Knicks Existence & 10 Cult Favorite Knicks

Keeping in mind where only focusing on the players Knick Carear not his total Carear 


My All-Time Knick 15 man Roster (Form your Roster anyway you wish I perfer a Blaenced line up)


Patrick Ewing-Willis Reed-Bob McAdoo
Dave Debusschere-Charles Oakley-Larry Johnson
Bernard King-Bill Bradley-Xavier McDainel
Earl Monroe-Richie Guerin-John Starks
Walt Fraizer-Mark Jackson-Micheal Ray Richardson 


My top 25 All Time Knicks


1. Patrick Ewing
2. Willis Reed
3. Walt Frazier
4. Bernard King
5. Earl Monroe
6. Dave Debusschere
7. Charles Oakley
8. Bill Bradley
9. Mark Jackson
10. Bob McAdoo
11. Walt Bellemy
12. Richie Guerin
13. Xavier McDainel
14. John Starks
15. Dick Barnett
16. Larry Johnson
17. Micheal Ray Richardson
18. Stephon Marbury
19. Willie Naulls
20. Bill Cartwright
21. Spencer Haywood
22. Carl Braun
23. Ken Sears
24. Latrell Sprewell
25. Ray Williams



10 Names that should be wiped out of Knicks History


1. Charles Smith
2. Fredrick Weiss
3. Howard Eisley
4. Andrew Lang
5. Donte Jones
7. Luc Longley
8. Brad Lohaus
9. Shandon Anderson
10. Hubert Davis



10 Cult Favorite (Not mentioned) Knicks

1. Dick Mcguire 
2. Herb Williams
3. Anthony Bonner
4. Trevor Ariza
5. Phil Jackson
6. Harry Gallatin 
7. Marvin Webster
8. Chris Dudley
9. Maceji Lampe
10. Lavor Postell


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

PG Frazier
SG Earl Monroe
PF Dave D.
C Ewing
SF Bernard King

Bench?

g---Michael Ray Richardson
F---Bob Macadoo
F---Oakley
F---Bill Bradley
C-- Willis
C---Bellamy
G/F--Spree


Alot of threm would play/split minutes---there-s NOTHING that squad couldn't handle!!!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Cult Favorite???

Have you forgotten Hawthorne Wingo?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

truth...I am so disappointed in you. It is HARTHORNE...not Hawthorne. Tsk,tsk.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

nice list quills

cant say i disagree


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

alphadog said:


> truth...I am so disappointed in you. It is HARTHORNE...not Hawthorne. Tsk,tsk.


lol,do you remember him?? he actually turned out to be a player...cmon Alfa,there must be some oldies but goodies??

Mel "killer" Davis??? i liked him


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice list quills. Now let's go ahead and put Mason in the cult favorites. Remember all that crazy writing he used to have shaved in his head? Haha that was the best!


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Lets see Anthony Mason whome I play Exactly like or Lavor MVPostell who is better then Micheal Jordan on a great day after a wheaties breakfast & Gatorrade cooler


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Quills said:


> Lets see Anthony Mason whome I play Exactly like or Lavor MVPostell who is better then Micheal Jordan on a great day after a wheaties breakfast & Gatorrade cooler


What ?


Seriously this is why I don't respond to your post, I honestly have no idea what you just said there, why is Micheal jordan eating a gatorade cooler??


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

No no no no , I'm Saying Micheal Jordan would need a Wheaties Breakfast (To Eat) & a Gatorade Cooler (To Drink) & also have all the stars in the cosmos aligned especilly for him , just to be able to not get Shut out in a game of 30 by 1's against the Greatest Ball player of All-Time Lavor MVPostell .


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

lol...

remember Lavor said he was a future star and dropped 20 the next day. now hes a NBDL star


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Seriosly why isnt Larvar on our or any other Summer League Team roster ???


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

who would you say is the most athletic Knick of All Time ??


Patrick Ewing
Marcus Camby
Marvin Webster
Spencer haywood
Kenny Walker
Bernard King
Anthony Bonner
Trevor Ariza
Latrell Sprewell
John Starks
Micheal Ray Richardson
Nate Robinson


has to be one of those guys is Nate Robinson already the most athletic Knick of All-time ?


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Quills said:


> who would you say is the most athletic Knick of All Time ??
> 
> 
> Patrick Ewing
> ...



Probably a young spree


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Quills said:


> No no no no , I'm Saying Micheal Jordan would need a Wheaties Breakfast (To Eat) & a Gatorade Cooler (To Drink) & also have all the stars in the cosmos aligned especilly for him , just to be able to not get Shut out in a game of 30 by 1's against the Greatest Ball player of All-Time Lavor MVPostell .



Yeah, best of luck to him on the dougnut/hotdog eating circuit or wherever he ends up.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> What ?
> 
> 
> Seriously this is why I don't respond to your post, I honestly have no idea what you just said there, why is Micheal jordan eating a gatorade cooler??


lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that is the funniest fukking line i have heard yet.....

eating a gatorade cooler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Probably a young spree



sorry.its Nate..not even close..

the guy is dam near a world class athlete....set the wash record in hurdles,cornerback for u of Wasington which is a great team,44-48 inch vertical,fast and strong as a motherfukker...

hes dam close to the best athlete ever in bball


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> sorry.its Nate..not even close..
> 
> the guy is dam near a world class athlete....set the wash record in hurdles,cornerback for u of Wasington which is a great team,44-48 inch vertical,fast and strong as a motherfukker...
> 
> hes dam close to the best athlete ever in bball


No No No. There is more to athletics than just jumping ability.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> No No No. There is more to athletics than just jumping ability.


i am talking pure athleticism....the guy runs a 4.3 fourty....he set the washington record for hurdles!!!!!!!

hes/was the starting cornerback

hes super strong....pound per bound a beast..


spree isnt as fast as him,not as strong and doesnt have the hops and never did


you are talking about a stud athlete


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> i am talking pure athleticism....the guy runs a 4.3 fourty....he set the washington record for hurdles!!!!!!!
> 
> hes/was the starting cornerback
> 
> ...



Coming out of highschool spree had a 40+ I do believe, while he may not have been as strong pound for pound... Who is man? I mean really If I kind find a midge weight lifter who ah forget that argument.


I don't know about Spree's quickness remember, the only difference between spree and kobe is work ethic.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Coming out of highschool spree had a 40+ I do believe, while he may not have been as strong pound for pound... Who is man? I mean really If I kind find a midge weight lifter who ah forget that argument.
> 
> 
> I don't know about Spree's quickness remember, the only difference between spree and kobe is work ethic.


I never implied that nate was the best ball player ..but he is definetly most aythletic..hes a ****in freak!!!!!


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

"I don't know about Spree's quickness remember, the only difference between spree and kobe is work ethic."

You have got to be kidding!!!!!!!

Spree in his prime was a really nice Player---he didn't have Kobe's ability, and that IS NOT a putdown!


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

A young Spree played for the Warriors not the Knicks besides I would say Ariza-Starks & Bonner where all more athletic then him in a Knick Uniform . mind you not as effective but more athletic 



& Why with the KobeSpree Comparisions ??? maybe a Kobe pree 2000 but not a Prime Kobe . A better player to compare Spree too is Mitch Richmond or a Eddie Jones-Jerry Stackhose-Micheal Ray Richardson type


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Michael Ray Richardson was a breath taking player---a talent that surrendered to problems along the lines of Straw and Dwight.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

What kind of a thread is this?!?!?


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Shadyballa8D12 said:


> What kind of a thread is this?!?!?


This is a thread about cherry flavored poptarts and their inherent effects on muppet society vis-a-vis an addiction model.

Can't you read?


----------

